# Want to upgrade to a new milling machine



## mirage100 (Feb 7, 2015)

I am sure this has been asked before and if so can someone point me to the forum. I got a milling machine now but it has NO extras on it. So I want to buy a new one with all the bell and whistles on it . No CNC of course.So can yall tell me which ones to consider.and the ones to stay away from. Been looking at used but cant find one that looks good so now looking at new. Thanks you for yalls time.


----------



## GA Gyro (Feb 7, 2015)

This is a question we all ask ourselves, and not only with mills... :allgood:

I believe the first question is; what am I gonna use the mill (or other machined) for...
In defining the work, the size, capacity, and accessories become easier to determine.
Another question would be what metals will I be working with?  Mild steel and aluminum are relatively easy to cut... some more exotic metals are more complicated to cut and get a good finish.  

While RF clones (benchtop mills) are quite capable, there is a definite advantage to having a knee mill.

I am sure folks will join the discussion and point out experiences, to help in your choice.


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 7, 2015)

mirage100 said:


> I am sure this has been asked before and if so can someone point me to the forum. I got a milling machine now but it has NO extras on it. So I want to buy a new one with all the bell and whistles on it . No CNC of course.So can yall tell me which ones to consider.and the ones to stay away from. Been looking at used but cant find one that looks good so now looking at new. Thanks you for yalls time.



Not to try to talk you out of of a new machine, but if your machine is in good shape, and is big enough for your needs then maybe adding the bells and whistles to your existing machine would be an option.

It would be helpful if you would give us some idea of the size machine you are looking for.


----------



## mirage100 (Feb 7, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> Not to try to talk you out of of a new machine, but if your machine is in good shape, and is big enough for your needs then maybe adding the bells and whistles to your existing machine would be an option.
> 
> It would be helpful if you would give us some idea of the size machine you are looking for.



I got a I think around a 60 in table milling machine with a J2 bridgeport head on it . The base is how knows . This is a Frankstine Machine. As far as I can tell it works great and looks to be in fair to good shape. I cut all kind of metal on it  and who know what I might get into next week . Need something that does it all.


----------



## richl (Feb 7, 2015)

Jim is really giving a very good suggestion. This is something I have been pondering myself the last 3--4 months with a lathe purchase. I have a Chinese 13 x 40 lathe, it is big enough for most of the things I do, but it is is not as big as I could use, a larger bore model would be a big plus. There are other things that need mechnical attention with this machine! I think after going through encos machines, the offerings from precision mathews and scouring the net for all the low end industrial machines in my price range, coming up with a budget, working out the costs... it would cost me less than 1/4 the cost of a new machine to upgrade the motor, spindle bearings, and bushings, as well as purchasing new dros... this machine I know what I have, it is not perfect but it is not junk either. It may not be the best option for you, but maybe it is. It's nice to have brand new toys toy play with, but it is also nice to just have the toys you already own working to their full potential... which leaves you more money in the kitty for tooling and other shop purchases.

HTh
Rich


----------



## mirage100 (Feb 7, 2015)

richl said:


> Jim is really giving a very good suggestion. This is something I have been pondering myself the last 3--4 months with a lathe purchase. I have a Chinese 13 x 40 lathe, it is big enough for most of the things I do, but it is is not as big as I could use, a larger bore model would be a big plus. There are other things that need mechnical attention with this machine! I think after going through encos machines, the offerings from precision mathews and scouring the net for all the low end industrial machines in my price range, coming up with a budget, working out the costs... it would cost me less than 1/4 the cost of a new machine to upgrade the motor, spindle bearings, and bushings, as well as purchasing new dros... this machine I know what I have, it is not perfect but it is not junk either. It may not be the best option for you, but maybe it is. It's nice to have brand new toys toy play with, but it is also nice to just have the toys you already own working to their full potential... which leaves you more money in the kitty for tooling and other shop purchases.
> 
> HTh
> Rich



I hear what y'all are saying. Mine need some work to The one shot lube system is missing some lines on it some are cracked. The Z axis shaft has a bend in it but just where the handle goes. The head makes a fair amount of noise when you move it out of the sweet spot where the previous owned ran it. I replace the Bakelite type of bearing in the head you glue in . Got a bad sholder that I am going to PT for and they keep yelling at me to quit using the mill for now.I found a NICE looking high column machine at Sterling Machine in CA. Just looking.


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 7, 2015)

To get into a new machine in that size range, you are looking at some major $$$.  You are going to be looking at the bigger industrial vendors.  I don't think there are any U.S. builders in business today, so a Taiwanese machine is probably in your future.  Something in the 10x54 table range.  Maybe a Bridgeport Series II if you can find a good used one.  There are a few larger used mills on the market, all over the U.S. but a personal inspection would be in order before purchase.  Craigslist and Ebay are a good resource.

As far as new vendors go, Grizzly, Quality Machine Tools, Enco, Kent-USA, Webb, and others would be a good starting place.

Good luck in your search.


----------

